# hdac0: Command 0x00373101 timeout on address 0



## balanga (Mar 27, 2021)

Any ideas why I get this when logging out of X?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 27, 2021)

HDA is High Definition Audio.

If i look for your error then there are with this message sound disturbances in connection. Is the sound working properly for you?


----------



## balanga (Mar 27, 2021)

Sound works normally to start with, but stops after a while. I'm using a Lenovo ThinkCentre M72 and here is part of my pciconf :-


```
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:<---->class=0x040300 card=0x309e17aa chip=0x8c208086 rev=0x04
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```

Not exactly sure when the problem starts...


----------

